# Dremel Scrollsaw Blades



## LesleyW (2 Oct 2011)

I have recently bought a secondhand Dremel Moto-Shop model 576-5 Scrollsaw. It has a spare pack of 8030 blades, but I would like to buy some 8029 blades. These are 3" pin-end and it seems that most scrollsaw blades are 5". I have found a company in the States which stocks Olson 3" pin-end blades at a very reasonable price, but I would much rather get them here.

Can anyone help, please?

Many thanks


----------



## stevebuk (2 Oct 2011)

welcome lesley, you could try looking here:
http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk ... ?cPath=103

steve


----------



## LesleyW (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks Steve

I had actually already looked at the Woodworks Craft Supplies site as I've bought stuff from them before, but they seem only to do the 5" ones. I might email them and see if they do perhaps stock the 3" ones as well. I suppose there's always the chance that they might have some old stock lying around <BG> I think the machine I bought is pretty old, although it's in very good nick.

Thanks again.


----------



## DaveyP (5 Oct 2011)

If you can't find them in the UK.. and your rich, then

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Scroll-Saw ... _769wt_948

and you can specify medium blades (Olson No. 429F - equivalent to Dremel 8029)

But the bottom line is that maybe its a knotty problem and wasn't a good scroll saw to get


----------

